# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tong Choi Street of Hong Kong, the Fish Shops Street



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Some pictures of the fish shops taken when i was in hong kong. Anyone with better pictures, please let me know.

Fish and plant choices are rather common compared to what's available in Singapore. But the price is defintely higher on the average.








Tong Choi Street, Hong Kong


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Some pictures of the fish shops taken when i was in hong kong. Anyone with better pictures, please let me know.

Fish and plant choices are rather common compared to what's available in Singapore. But the price is defintely higher on the average.








Tong Choi Street, Hong Kong


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 25, 2003)

awesome pics, I feel like I just went there.


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

I visited Tung Choi back in 2000; back then they had some very nice discus there, but from what one of my cyberfriends in HK told me, there's a trend toward more planted tanks now. Still a good place to visit (and I like it because it's all one area - plus conveniently located near one of the subway rail stops). Just wish I could speak Cantonese (one shop I visited had some gorgeous discus and arowanas, but the young lady there absolutely denied understanding anything in English or Mandarin!).

Do they hang bagged fish out at the doorways in Singapore too? That rarely was done at the shops I visited in Taipei.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

That street is quite amazing! My father has a house right next to that street so I lived very close to the fish street when I went back to HK. Some of the display planted tanks there are just awesome that I think they can win some sort of contest if they enter into. Bagged fish is very common in that street as some of the shops are very small. I think that's kinda cruel when I saw bigger fish like gourami and clown knife are being kept in a few inches of water.


Lorba: I have been to that shop with those super red Rotala Macrandra in its display tank too. I've read that HK's hobbyists like to use iron root tabs around red stem plants to force out the color of the plants. Not sure if that's why those Rotala are so red!


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Really nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. It's neat to see how things are done elsewhere, like the plants and fish prebagged for quicker sales. Not to mention the shops like a lot cleaner then many I have been to here.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It is interesting to see how things are done in another country & how different it is from the USA shops. I like how they pre-bagged the plants & they are so many varieties to choose from. Everything looks so healthy & clean.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

There is a plant store on Tong Choi street that specialize in Tropica and ADA products.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by EDGE:
> There is a plant store on Tong Choi street that specialize in Tropica and ADA products.


A pair of ADA scissors cost around 800 HKD in that shop. I was planning to buy a pair of it but didn't after I saw the price tag. At last I picked up an issue of AquaJournal to relieve my "ADA fever"


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Wahter:
> Do they hang bagged fish out at the doorways in Singapore too? That rarely was done at the shops I visited in Taipei.


That's not practised here in Singapore. The fishes are luckier to have a tank.









After talking to a few shop keepers, I realised that the fishes are kept there for at least 2days if not bought. There was quite a number of bags there with dead or very weak fishes.


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by StevenL:
> Lorba: I have been to that shop with those super red Rotala Macrandra in its display tank too. I've read that HK's hobbyists like to use iron root tabs around red stem plants to force out the color of the plants. Not sure if that's why those Rotala are so red!


It could be. The unique plant in that tank is actually the tonina sp, which the owner claimed to be a new species that grows short and compact. But I was already running low on cash then and its 50HKD per stem.


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by EDGE:
> There is a plant store on Tong Choi street that specialize in Tropica and ADA products.


Yes, its a nice shop. There is a big 6ft (at least) tank right across the entrance with very nice stem plants. You can find some nice (and very expensive) driftwoods here too.

A pity, I was denied of taking photographs. And the staff followed me around seeing the camera around my neck.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Wow. Those were really cool pictures







Thank you for sharing them with us! It was definitely neat to see a bit of how things are done elsewhere


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I would really love the convenience of all those fish shops on one street! Excellent! I'm not too fond of that bagged fish concept though (although bagged plants sounds good!)


----------



## Peanut (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi, everybody, I am from Hong Kong.

We go to Fish Street quite often, to see new arrivals (mainly fish) and consume all necessity.

Currently raise dwarfcichild is a very popular subject, landscape setting is also very hot.

We also share ideas, knoweldge and new on some hobby discussion forum. If you can read Chinese, you are most welcome to visit us at http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/index.php . Please note this link is provided to introduce more Hong Kong condition to overseas friends, no intention to distrub this forum.


----------

